# question



## ezra (Dec 13, 2006)

Where can you buy training shaft rods that you stick in the ground? I looked everywhere and I can't find them.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

The ones I use are off broken clubs I have picked up


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

whats the point of these training rods? i have seen them before at the driving range but never really asked before


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

To help you swing on plane. Watch VJ on the practice range, he uses them all most all the time


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Try Home Depot, pick up a couple of 1/4 or 1/2 inch 8 ft dowels. Form a T on the ground, the top of the T is your target line, the ball is at the joint of the T and your feet, one on each side of the bottom of the T. Excellent way to train your aiming. The 1/4 is particularly useful when you want to practice your take away on pitch shots, just grasp it along your grip and under your left elbow, when you swing dont let the dowel make contact with your left side.


----------

